# Post a Picture of Yourself! :)



## MyFillyAspen

Good Idea for a thread. I don't really have any pictures of myself without a horse in it :lol: so I guess these will do.


----------



## shellybean




----------



## konikirule

Kamakazi i loooooove your hair<3


----------



## bitinsane

If you click it, it gets bigger!


----------



## Roperchick

oi. I hate pictures of me lol so I don't have a lot but...

me 5ish years ago for my senior pics









one of 2 things that make me happy
(also HATE my nails in this pic....I was forced to get all girlified for my sisters wedding though ;/)








The other thing that makes me happy lol









my angry PFC days....they weren't fun...









eta.....is this some new fancy feature on HF that they show up as smaller pics???? so confused....:hide:


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I'm kind of like Halley, I don't have any semi-recent pictures of me without a horse in them. Nor do I seem to have any where I'm not wearing a hat and sunglasses LOL.


This picture is several years old, but it's one of the better ones I've got. At least you can actually see my face here


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Roperchick said:


> eta.....is this some new fancy feature on HF that they show up as smaller pics???? so confused....:hide:


Nice pics, love the gun. Yeah I'm hating this new photo setting :evil: wish we could just have settings which we could customise, rather than all these pewny pics :? Love looking at pics, but not going to be bothered with the new setting.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Love the picture Smrobs, how did you get it that big??? Is that Dobe?


----------



## smrobs

As frustrating as the new picture settings are, I'm sure that they came about because of folks that don't know how to adjust the size of their photos before they post them and end up with pictures the size of Texas on their posts.


----------



## smrobs

HalleysComet said:


> Love the picture Smrobs, how did you get it that big??? Is that Dobe?


Yep, that's my Dobe boy before he turned white LOL.

I just copied it from my photobucket account, same as I do all my pics.


----------



## Roperchick

smrobs said:


> As frustrating as the new picture settings are, I'm sure that they came about because of folks that don't know how to adjust the size of their photos before they post them and end up with pictures the size of Texas on their posts.


 
makes sence. ive only been on my phone/tablet for like 3 weeks so they haven't shown up for me like this...which is why I was so confused lol

off topic:
oh how I love Dobe!


----------



## AlexS

Me, with my favorite human.And then alone.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Ha! It worked! I guess I figured this silly thing out! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

And I'm older than I look... Really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree

This is me and my horse Romeo


----------



## Iseul

Here's me:
With my boyfriend's beagle, Skippy:








My second actual fall (and not a bail lol) off a horse, I didn't realize Lucky was as sensitive as she was to leg cues and my first time running her lol:








And (hopefully, if it'll upload) one of my favourite senior pictures from last year..maybe not, so how bout the day I bought Alahna, my first owned horse, lol:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azarni

Bonjour mes amis! EDIT: Pics didn't work, let's try this again.


----------



## Spotted Image

My mare and me


----------



## WesternTale

Moi;


----------



## azarni

I must say that our forum is filled with a group of very beautiful people.


----------



## AlexS

azarni said:


> I must say that our forum is filled with a group of very beautiful people.



I agree. However many of us grew up with horses, wealthy men tend to marry attractive women. :lol: And therefore have attractive off spring. :lol:


----------



## Jessabel

Me and my sweet, furry, squishy little Pluto. I believe he's the handsomest cat I ever did see. =^.^=


----------



## amberly

This is me and my horse, Golley.


----------



## joseeandjade11

This was taken last year but it's still one of my favorite pictures  









And this was taken a few weeks ago! Also don't have many pictures without my sweet appy Jade <3


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Oh and I wanted to add my very fav pic of me! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kamakazi

konikirule said:


> Kamakazi i loooooove your hair<3


Aw thanks! Most days I hate that it's curly, but I don't have to do a lot to it in the morning so I guess it's okay lol


----------



## my2geldings

Here are mine with my wonderful husband


----------



## Allison Finch

As a kid learning to love snakes




Back in my college days



Later, in my Colorado days




These days.....


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's a couple pics of me, first with Cheyenne 3 years ago and with Tequila 2 years ago. If the weather will ever cooperate i'll get some newer ones.

Me and Cheyenne.










Me and Tequila.


----------



## Ellieandrose

First time posting a photo from my iPad so I hope it works. This is me a few weeks ago, its the most recent photo that isn't edited that I could find. :lol: I now have more purple/red hair. :clap:


----------



## CrossCountry

Pictures...Oh joy aha.

The first is me, second one if me with an old friend, and the last few are me with Misti.


----------



## Fort fireman

azarni said:


> I must say that our forum is filled with a group of very beautiful people.


I won't bother posting a picture of myself then. I'd hate to ruin the average.:lol:


----------



## BKLD

This is me and my foster dog, Autumn.


----------



## Roperchick

Fort fireman said:


> I won't bother posting a picture of myself then. I'd hate to ruin the average.:lol:



Hey now. If *I* had to, you have to


----------



## BKLD

Fort fireman said:


> I won't bother posting a picture of myself then. I'd hate to ruin the average.:lol:


Go on, if I can post my picture, you can post yours for sure.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

C'mon, fort fireman. I'm doing it!! 

Lately, not many pictures of me without Toby, or me not looking like a dork.

Okay, attached picture is from about a month ago, goofing around withy BFFs. Excuse the expression on my face and my hair.


----------



## franknbeans

My daughter and I, followed by me with my old guy, Frankie, and last-me on Guinness.......;-)


----------



## DuffyDuck

See FnB.. I need the hat and boots to look like a real cowgirl!

I have no pics as I am currently at work! Will sub and add later


----------



## franknbeans

DuffyDuck said:


> See FnB.. I need the hat and boots to look like a real cowgirl!
> 
> I have no pics as I am currently at work! Will sub and add later


The pic on Guinness was when I was a western "newbie". The boots are all wrong. I now have the appropriate square toed ones. :wink:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I'll play, though I usually hate pictures of myself.


This is me at a wedding that my dad was the best man in a month or so ago. 









And I guess I should include some with the boys =)


----------



## Missy May

Hmmm. Too many pretty people on here. I have few photos of myself, but acres of photos. It never occurred/occurs to me to take a photo of myself. 

Me a "few" moons ago.:wink:









And recently. Reduced to a circus pony.


----------



## AlexS

Phantom, I don't know why you wouldn't like pics of yourself. You look adorable. 

Missy, you think you can do better than that? You are about 5 miles away in those pics.


----------



## AlexS

franknbeans said:


> The pic on Guinness was when I was a western "newbie". The boots are all wrong. I now have the appropriate square toed ones. :wink:


FnB it's nice to see what you look like. And you look great, lady. 
I only ride English, but I have some Ariat boots, that are square toed, those things are the comfiest things I own. Of course Lucas won't cross the stream, so they got wet, like over the top wet, and they molded to my feet. But I love wearing them. I often wonder if I can wear them to the office, as I don't want to take them off - sadly they have the barn smell thing.


----------



## Missy May

AlexS said:


> Missy, you think you can do better than that? You are about 5 miles away in those pics.


Nope. Not outside of wedding photos....no one wanted to get that close.:wink:


----------



## AlexS

Missy May said:


> Nope. Not outside of wedding photos....no one wanted to get that close.:wink:



no one takes pics at Christmas?


----------



## Missy May

AlexS said:


> no one takes pics at Christmas?


Yes, Alex, _I_ do - I take photos or videos of my family. Until I had dd, I wasn't much on cameras and afterword I took pics of dd or my horses, not myself. I have videos of me, so it seems(ed) like I was photographed.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Franknbeans dont take this wrong but it looks like guinness is laughing hehehe!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Being Patriotic. 









The day I moved back to Montana rockin a ole Sea Captain beard!










My birthday 2012 over my home town. 










Me and my best friend.










Me makin a livin. 










Edited to add:

Me with my ex, This is why they call me Big Nick!


----------



## Missy May

Wow, your best friend is quite handsome, Nick!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Missy May said:


> Wow, your best friend is quite handsome, Nick!


Thanks! he is a very special boy. 










I raised him from a 6 lb ball of fluff. 










He is going to be 5 October 21st.


----------



## Missy May

Just for you, _Alex_! I found one. Tada. October 2012.


----------



## franknbeans

BlueDiamonds218 said:


> Franknbeans dont take this wrong but it looks like guinness is laughing hehehe!


Yes, I think he was........;-) He is quite a character, like his mama.

Alex-thanks-I appreciate that! You are a pretty lady also! I must say, we are a pretty good looking group in all!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Ahem, fort fireman, we're waiting!!!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> Ahem, fort fireman, we're waiting!!!!!


He may not post a pic, like me, if we did the Forum may break down :lol::lol:

.


----------



## Fort fireman

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> Ahem, fort fireman, we're waiting!!!!!


Still looking. I don't have many that arent already somewhere on the forum. They are all with one of or both my daughters. I usually run from cameras if I can. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> He may not post a pic, like me, if we did the Forum may break down :lol::lol:
> 
> .


Oh, c'mon, boys! We are demanding some pics!.. :lol:


----------



## Zexious

I don't always wear makeup, but when I do... I look like something out of an anime x.x









Me and one of my good friends... After dancing in the rain, so excuse the hair xD









Aaannddd the most important man in my life <3


----------



## morganarab94

Subbing! I will add a picture later on my break at work :lol:


----------



## Zexious

Oh, and Nick--Your boy is just the cutest thing. I'm super jelly <3


----------



## busysmurf

My saving the world days:










My makin' money on a poneh' days:









My old & tired days (I used to change the diapers on the 2 on either side of me :?):


----------



## DuffyDuck

Well, as promised!

Group photo is one I adore.. Chris, myself, my beautiful sister and her BF.
Second is all glammed up about to go to the Officer's Summer Ball (adore that dress and wore it again after we moved and attended the second one!)
And FnB, the only picture I have of me in a cowboy hat haha! And the last is winter last year with Dobbie


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Well, seeing as my picture was not very good, I'll post one with me and one of the most important boys in my life. Btw-he's coming home tomorrow!! More pics then!!

There, this picture is much better than the one before. 

DuffyDuck-I'm so stealing your dress!!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hahaha it needs dry cleaning.. Sooooo....

Send your boy to me? We don't get pallys out here. Apart from haffys!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Subbing.. so I can get pictures off flash drive later


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

DuffyDuck said:


> Send your boy to me? We don't get pallys out here. Apart from haffys!


No way in heck!!!! He's my baby!!!


----------



## Faceman

Missy May said:


> Just for you, _Alex_! I found one. Tada. October 2012.
> 
> View attachment 256146


I'm always intrigued by the partners people choose...is that a picture of your significant other in the background?...:rofl:


----------



## Missy May

Faceman said:


> I'm always intrigued by the partners people choose...is that a picture of your significant other in the background?...:rofl:


No, but that hideous piece of so called "art work" belongs to my significant other. Luckily, dh is a bit more handsome.:wink:

add...it was down b/c I just didn't want it "up". I should have covered it!!!


----------



## Missy May

And, _F_M, I don't see your face on this thread....what gives, did I miss it?


----------



## Faceman

Missy May said:


> And, _F_M, I don't see your face on this thread....what gives, did I miss it?


You've seen my face before...


----------



## morganarab94

Meee!

















My natural hair is blonde but I had it brown last fall in the train picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

Faceman said:


> You've seen my face before...


Yes I have and it would make a nice addition to the thread. 

Ah, if I were gifted at photo shopping, the fun I could have w mine....would horns be a bit to much?


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Hopefully this pic won't crash the Forum, here is me :lol::lol:










PS, the tie is a once in a 10 to 20 year thing, don't expect to see on on me in a LONGGGGG time again :wink:

.


----------



## Phly

There definitely are some good lookin folks on this forum. 

Then the rest of us that haven't posted lol. 

I do find it interesting to see the person behind the name. Idk, seems more personal? Or maybe you see a person, then can get where their coming from better? 

Heck, idk, I'll shut up now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

^^^
Have we seen you yet? You must realize that if you post you have to have a picture too!!


----------



## Endiku

I have no recent ones that I care to share since I'm having some health problems, but I do have some older ones  most are from last year. I'm rather young looking for my age and I'm often mistaken for an 11 or 12 year old...not a 17 year old! LOL

At a friend's Quince. Yes...I'm aware that I'm standing like a man. LOL. I just don't do well with feminine things like pictures, dresses, and dancing. 









One of my favorites from 2 years ago....minus the awful farmers tan O_O









Riding Jolly, an endurance horse who has been around the world  what a privilege!









My 5 year old miniature mare and I 










most recent- May


----------



## Phly

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> ^^^
> Have we seen you yet? You must realize that if you post you have to have a picture too!!


Heck, I've posted pics of me a hundred times, but if I must, I'll try to get a actuall pic of me

I don't take pics of myself, heck, I look at me everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Hopefully this pic won't crash the Forum, here is me :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, the tie is a once in a 10 to 20 year thing, don't expect to see on on me in a LONGGGGG time again :wink:
> 
> .


Nah, that won't crash anything. 

Here is how most people on the net picture me...



Here is me at 60 - a tie was a daily thing with me. I don't have any really recent pictures since I retired.



For those who wonder what kind of weird chick would stay married to me for 33 years, here is Mrs. Face at I believe 45...



And here she is about 2 years ago, which would make her 58 in that picture...


----------



## KatieQ

WOW! Your wife has a giraffe? I have always wanted a giraffe!!


----------



## Faceman

KatieQ said:


> WOW! Your wife has a giraffe? I have always wanted a giraffe!!


Haha...you wouldn't want one - they eat too much...:rofl:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

:rofl: faceman, that was very funny!!!! I want a giraffe!!!


----------



## Allison Finch

KatieQ said:


> WOW! Your wife has a giraffe? I have always wanted a giraffe!!


 
As long as his wife ISN'T the giraffe!!! Sorry, Face....I couldn't resist!


----------



## Faceman

Allison Finch said:


> As long as his wife ISN'T the giraffe!!! Sorry, Face....I couldn't resist!


Well, she is 5'11" - almost a giraffe...


----------



## Lynzie and her Rocky Road

Here's my prom picture last year as a freshman, because I'm dating a senior
View attachment 257090
and here is me and my favorite guy on earth
View attachment 257106
then a one of just me






I hope the pictures will pull up, but yeah


----------



## waresbear

Me & Daddy-O on vacation in Cancun















Riding my horse at the Provincial Championships


----------



## COWCHICK77

I always have a picture in my head based on their screen name and how or what they post about so it's fun to see what you guys really look like!

The first pic is was taken of me after my first day of work at one of my mentors..very excited!
Second is obviously one of our wedding pics. (with my grandpas shotgun that is my favorite.) We thought it would make for a great photo.
Third, a goofy pic, typical windy spring day-so we tied my braids over the top of my hat for "built in stampede strings"
Fourth, last spring gathering yearlings out in California. Clean up ride towards the end so husband snapped a quick pic.


----------



## jumanji321

My two best friends and I. I'm in the middle, ignore our duck faces. We decided to be stupid on the Ferris wheel in Disneyland.










Guess who's doing the thumbs up in the first row, yep me again!










In the front










My friend needed to test her camera :wink:










Okay, there you go. Me and all myself.


----------



## boots

Really enjoying everyone's photos!

How I spent my vacation in Snowmass, CO with youngest daughter (she's a polo groom, too)



Pushing cows off feed ground during our last drought.



Rescued my favorite hat out of a stock pond. Thank goodness for tall boots and Chap Wax.



Daughter and I schooling at the field.



Schooling a mare. She became a decent horse.


----------



## srcosticov

I'll play!

This is me at the beach all covered up because it was chilly out!


----------



## Missy May

I agree CowChick, it is interesting and fun to put a face w a screen name. And to think all this time I visualized Nick's best friend as a Doberman!:wink:

Wow, FM. Your better half is 5'11"? What it would be like to not need a step stool! Dh is a foot taller than I so he makes my horses look like ponies:wink:.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I really enjoy these threads! I'm sure everyone has seen pics of me, but I'll play. 









My fiancé and me









From last summer









Ice climbing last winter


----------



## kitten_Val

Faceman said:


> I'm always intrigued by the partners people choose...is that a picture of your significant other in the background?...:rofl:


Hmmmmm..... What about your pic, ol boy?

Edit: YES, you posted it!  Your wife is really cute BTW (and hard to believe she's 5'11"! I wonder how tall you are (I remember your old pics)). 

And STGA, you definitely made us all intrigued before posting! 

Great pics, everyone! I'll post some later today too...


----------



## Kamakazi

I'm so glad that y'all are loving it!  

Thought I'd as a significant other picture, I always find those quite interesting. This is Sam and myself at a Tim McGraw concert about a month ago


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Here's my significant other! (Attached photo) 

He's the only guy for me!! At least for now :wink:

Editops, it's sideways. Sorry!!


----------



## farmpony84

I love putting faces to screen names! I must say I wasn't really shocked to see that faceman was married to an angel, Thought for sure Southern trails would break the computer with his ornery self, surprised he didn't!

Glad to see JDI and M2G are just as beautiful as they have always been, do you two chicks never age?!

Everyone looks fantastic! 

Here is me.... (You'll noticed I've gained weight over the years  )


----------



## FlyGap

I love love love these threads!! Everyone is just so beautiful, most exactly how I "imagine" them.

Me!


But usually I look like a goober doing something stupid. I despise photos!
(these are the G rated ones :lol




And here's how I look when reading reports in the morning... :lol:

(STG we shall see if that wrecks the server... Sorry in advance :lol:!!)


----------



## Mertle

Nice lookin folks on this forum, and to believe i pictured everyone to be in mucked up overalls..

Or is that just me.. :wink:


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Subbing, ill post some pics when I fet a chance lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'll help try to crash the server. 

With DD, holding my youngest nephew. 














DH & DD, don't know which is more rotten! 







On the rare occasion we have free time, this is how it's spent. Either on a tube or a wakeboard.


----------



## blackdieselpony

I have multiple personalities, as a cosmetologist I have to stay looking professional...









then there is me when I am with my horse....


----------



## blackdieselpony

me and my boyfriend of 3 yrs at a Giants game


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername

Unfortunately I don't have any good pictures of me with Midna yet -.- Gotta get to work on that XD 

Really glad someone thought to create this thread, love being able to put faces to posts now


----------



## Missy May

haha, "thisIsmy", I like your user name! Nice pic, too.

I love your photos, Fly, always beautiful! I especially love the one w the moon. It makes me think, "why haven't I ever thought of that?!" 

I guess it is to late now, but it would have been fun to see how well users could have matched a photo(s) w the correct screen name by way of photos submitted anonymously.


----------



## BigNickMontana

blackdieselpony said:


> I have multiple personalities, as a cosmetologist I have to stay looking professional...
> 
> 
> then there is me when I am with my horse....


In that pic it almost looks like you are wearing a shock collar. lol


----------



## FlyGap

Missy that was an awesome idea, drat!!!


----------



## Faceman

Missy May said:


> I guess it is to late now, but it would have been fun to see how well users could have matched a photo(s) w the correct screen name by way of photos submitted anonymously.


I could never have done it. You know how it is with us old farts - all good looking young women look the same...


----------



## Fort fireman

Ok, here are a couple. all the pics I have are with my daughter except one. Its from a few years ago at work and about 20 pounds lighter.:lol:



Heres one with ,you guessed it, My daughter


----------



## Jake and Dai

I don't really have a lot of pictures of myself, I just realized. 

Here's one of me at work recently...









And one at a recent bridal shower, I'm the tall one on the left...


----------



## michaelvanessa

*pictures of michaelvanessa*

























this is me with my tent at work 12 hours on standby on the railroad for the 2012 olympic games at stansted airport.

heres me driveing quincy in nancys cart i have re adjusted the balance.

here is me and tammy with her ribbons from a show both vanessa and tammy in loveing memory.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*working on the railroad.*









here i am with my track gang and some from another gang on the railroad.


----------



## michaelvanessa

BigNickMontana said:


> In that pic it almost looks like you are wearing a shock collar. lol


 bignickmontana i fell about laughing at that one.
well at that rideing school youll soon learn quickley there zap lol.
youll soon be top of the class.
or come as a bit of shock if you dont.


----------



## xlionesss

I love threads like these- mainly because I like to make sure I'm normal, still.


----------



## Gallop On

Having pictures without Rusty in them? I think not :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean

Me....and I'm 3rd from the left in the second picture


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I got a few pictures last night of myself - both which are amusing due to the fact I look like a moody so and so in the first one and REALLY short in the second one (bare in mind I am almost 5'10 and the horse I am riding is 16.1hh :lol


----------



## StellaIW

It's so nice to be able see a picture of everyone!


----------



## smrobs

Oh! I forgot about this one! I'm the one third from the right, holding the guitar....


----------



## barrelbeginner

I'm the one with the side braid


----------



## futuredoctor

Wow. Lots of lovely ladies on here.


----------



## Gallop On

^^^ Your not allowed to post on here unless you have a picture! :lol:


----------



## futuredoctor

Gallop On said:


> ^^^ Your not allowed to post on here unless you have a picture! :lol:


Awwwww fine. I'll post one when I can take a picture. It won't have horses in it though. Sadly.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Awwww thanks, and I do believe I speak for every lady on here when I say that. 

Now, the rules are, if you dare post without a picture, you have to go and post a picture sometime. Beware, if you don't do it now, we will break you down just as we did Fort Fireman. I suggest you find a picture.

Edit:darn it!! Gallop On beat me to it!!!


----------



## futuredoctor

Sorry, I don't have horses and I haven't taken many photos at the place I ride, so these will lack beautiful creatures (besides myself).

Hottest pose in the world:









Taken while on duty (Somehow I look very young in this pic):









At least now I can post. I might post more later.


----------



## whalegirl

okay here's me


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

^^ 
I loooove your makeup and hair!!!

Futuredoctor-I am sooo sorry but I burst out laughing when I saw your first pic :rofl: you so remind me of my cousin!


----------



## Hannahhh

Random playday picture.. 









Me and the 'brother' at graduation









Me and Kitty <3 <3


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

The rather chubby me and rather fit Blue.





us again....





^ We went and surprised my gpa at his home/ shop.... I have pics of his backside... i dont think you guys wanna see just a backside lol.







Blue like "omg ma what the ham do you think your doing?"


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

^^^
awwww you guys look great together!!!!!


----------



## remka

This is me. Assuming I can get the pictures to work.


----------



## remka

The first one is of me this july, the secon is me when I was six.


----------



## futuredoctor

remka said:


> The first one is of me this july, the secon is me when I was six.


??????


----------



## AlexS

futuredoctor said:


> ??????


She's describing the pictures that she shared in the previous post.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

OMG REMKA!!!! YOU'RE FIRST PICTURE YOUR HORSE LOOKS LIKE TOBY!!! I'm partial to pallys


----------



## BarrelRacer67

Yepp...


----------



## remka

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> OMG REMKA!!!! YOU'RE FIRST PICTURE YOUR HORSE LOOKS LIKE TOBY!!! I'm partial to pallys


Actually not my horse, I'm getting my own horse soon, just don't know when yet. I met that mare on a trip to Utah, and thought she was very prett, so I took a picture or two with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## towboater

This was taken around 9 years ago. My daughter is 11 now.









Me riding.











A favorite of my daughter.


----------



## BarrelRacer67

She is so cute!!!!!


----------



## roo

Picture of me with my beloved carousel horses at callaway park.until i get joker thats the best ive got.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*i like your horse*

roo i like your horse.


----------



## SouthernTrails

michaelvanessa said:


> roo i like your horse.


Yup, low maintenance, easy keeper :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## Horse racer

Here's a picture of me. I Cropped the picture that way all the graphic stuff wouldn't be in the picture from my deer I'd shot. I'm having my senior pictures taken this week and those will be better so I'll post some of them too.


----------



## bitinsane

Horse racer said:


> Here's a picture of me. I Cropped the picture that way all the graphic stuff wouldn't be in the picture from my deer I'd shot. I'm having my senior pictures taken this week and those will be better so I'll post some of them too.


LOL this picture kinda leaves some room for imagination hahaha :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ahahhahaahaha^^^


----------



## Horse racer

BAHAHAHAHA! you know, I actually thought of that when I posted it. There are actually two other people in the photo, me, my dad, and my cousin and I got stuck right there in the back of it. I'd post the full picture but the deer is all split open from gutting it and there is blood all over the ground. Thought I'd save the squeemish from throwing up all over ther computers :wink:


----------



## Clydesdale lover

And in action (all Clydesdale related:wink


----------



## Roperchick

LOVE your horses!^^^


beat me to it bitinsane lol was about to say that bout his picture rofl


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to bitinsane*

to bitinsane looks like you had a good night out on your stagg night lol.
i like the picture.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*easy keep horse.*



SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Yup, low maintenance, easy keeper :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


i would say it could give you the runaround.
to low maintainance theres neigh dought about that one lol.


----------



## mcfarawayland

Love this!! It's awesome to be able to put names to faces.


Me with the litter I fostered.. Same litter I adopted my kitten, Ellie, from.








Me and Ellie. This more describes my personality :lol:








One of my only barn pics.. This is Chey, who I ride most of the time. I hate that I look so stiff in this pic but oh well.








And me and my sister at the beach. No, we're not twins.


----------



## Fox

*Photo Of Me*











Me! c: You all are so pretty by the way


----------



## michaelvanessa

*had to add this one.*









i thought id add this one of me and tammy.


----------



## rexing93

Finally! It's about time there was a post made so I can be conceited(; Kidding, kidding! ...sort of.

Er, onto the pictures!
Enjoy. ^-^

Picture One: Senior Picture (obviously a couple years ago)








Picture Two: Dorms.








Picture Three: Gerald and I were getting to know one another. He's such a stud.


----------



## JustDressageIt

A few photos from my engagement shoot with Perry Thompson Photography (perphoto.com) - he does amazing work, I'm so very thrilled


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

JDI, those are fabulous!


----------



## Missy May

Lots of wonderful pictures. And, maybe horse people prefer black cats? I am a dog person, no cats...but kitties are beautiful.


----------



## JustDressageIt

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> JDI, those are fabulous!


Thank you!!


----------



## bitinsane

Here's another one lol ignore the horrid eye shadow **** my friend tried to slay my face with her make up. I hate make up AND dresses lol


----------



## boots

^^^ Don't know why you don't like makeup and dresses (okay - your friend went a bit heavy on the eyeshadow). But, the photo looks like it's out of a fairy tale movie or something.

Fun thread! Enjoying seeing everyone.


----------



## Roadyy

There are some beautiful pics and people in this thread that make it seem like this world is full of models so I think I need to post a couple to bring this thread back down to earth where some of us regular looking people live. :lol:


Me and my youngest daughter on Trusty









Leading the grandsons around on Doc this past weekend.


----------



## smrobs

Beautiful family, Roadyy.


----------



## tinyliny

thank you Roady for posting some that are down to earth. I was feeling unworthy to post any photo amongst such gorgeous young people.

Here's me showing off a felt horse that I made:








and riding Mac out in the lovely Fall a few years ago:


----------



## Missy May

Nice photos Tiny, I love mac's coloring!!! And his "look a like", that is really neat.


----------



## Faceman

Roadyy said:


> There are some beautiful pics and people in this thread that make it seem like this world is full of models so I think I need to post a couple to bring this thread back down to earth where some of us regular looking people live. :lol:
> 
> 
> Me and my youngest daughter on Trusty
> 
> View attachment 269361
> 
> 
> Leading the grandsons around on Doc this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 269369


Your daughter could be a model - just goes to prove what I've always said...the dam has more influence on offspring than the sire...:rofl::rofl:

Just kidding - you should be very proud...


----------



## Roadyy

I am a firm believer in ugly people make beautiful babies. Sorry for all you pretty folks and your spawn...lol kidding..I'm kidding... lol

Here is a pic of all of my Spawn and their spawn...lmbo

The youngest is the one top center and it was his 1st birthday. 











Tiny Liny, I like the stuffed animal and glad to see other regular looking folk about these parts.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*roadyy*

hiya roadyy pleased to meet you and your fammaly and your horse.
thats a great fammaly you have there.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*make up*



bitinsane said:


> Here's another one lol ignore the horrid eye shadow **** my friend tried to slay my face with her make up. I hate make up AND dresses lol
> 
> View attachment 269329


boots you look awesome there with your horse.
even if it was for a wedding or a fairy tail photo shoot dont knock your self ok.
i will say this you and your horse look awesome.
and pleasd to meet you.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to bitinsane*



boots said:


> ^^^ Don't know why you don't like makeup and dresses (okay - your friend went a bit heavy on the eyeshadow). But, the photo looks like it's out of a fairy tale movie or something.
> 
> Fun thread! Enjoying seeing everyone.


sorry i got muddled there sorry boots your awesome to.
bitinsane thats an awesome picture there ok dont knock your self.
if the picture was for a wedding or a photo shoot you and you horse look awesome.
many thanks for shareing your picture and pleasd to meet you.
michael and tricky and quincy.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Eww heres me, excuse my bad looks lol. The last picture is of my brother riding my horse for the first time. The picture of me in the black dress is the day of my grandpas funeral. Anyways I look horrid lol.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ You are soo pretty!!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

barrelbeginner said:


> ^^ You are soo pretty!!


Awe thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Moi


----------



## GreySorrel

This is a few years ago when we went to do a farm day tour, we provided the wagon rides and history of the farm. The scowling guy is my husband and wasn't pleased I wanted a photo as we were running behind a bit:


And because this is a big part of our life, I am learning long range shooting. This is my AR10 .308, I am up to a little over 300 yards now:


----------



## my2geldings

Hubby and I


----------



## showjumperachel

Well I suppose since I have sat here and looked through 18 pages of other folks pictures I _probably_ should post my own! As I looked through all my pictures, I realized that there are close to none that don't involve an animal of some kind! 

So today is your lucky day....you get to meet Rusty (golden retriever), Boots(also known as Bella, depending on who you ask, the cat), Ronnie (the adorable Haflinger) and Blazer (my TB who I love dearly!). I also included a photo of the day I convinced my boyfriend to get on Blazer....oh, how entertaining that was!

















Ronnie!















Probably a once in a life time occurrence ....








Blazer <3<3















And on the rare days I do not have helmet hair...


----------



## BigNickMontana

Sure lots of people have selfie images, but how many of those have wild Montana Mustangs in the background?


----------



## Endiku

^ Ok, now that is cool. 

Showjumperrachel, love your horses and that one of you laying across the palomino is hilarious!


----------



## GotDaWhip

Hm.... I could've sworn I had some pictures with me in them. now that I go back through my pictures i can't find any with me in them! lol theres a bunch of my horses though... :lol: ah. found some. Seems like i can only show up in silly ones  Well heres me


----------



## anndankev

Me, my Mustang, and soon to be husband









from 1976


----------



## boots

anndankev said:


> Me, my Mustang, and soon to be husband
> 
> View attachment 276889
> 
> 
> from 1976


 
I can relate to that era! I definitely had similar jeans. 

Still loving everyone's photos.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

boots said:


> I can relate to that era! I definitely had similar jeans.
> 
> Still loving everyone's photos.



I had similar jeans too, But never that size,:lol:

And my car was a '72 Chevelle, with a trailer hitch of course.


----------



## StellaIW

I got two new pictures of me and my yearling Storm.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*yearling*

hiya stella looking at storms lip you can tell he loves you and he is happy.
he is a loveley yearling.


----------



## pbeebs

I don't have any pictures really by myself but here are a few...

Our Christmas card from last year Rob, Jay and myself  









Me and Cash


----------



## pbeebs

Stella, beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Me on a mountain with my best buddy in the Pryor Mountain wild horse refuge.


----------



## WesternRider88

I love your dog BigNickMontana!! I also have a German Shepherd.

The mountains are gorgeous!


----------



## BigNickMontana

WesternRider88 said:


> I love your dog BigNickMontana!! I also have a German Shepherd.
> 
> The mountains are gorgeous!


Thanks, but WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## WesternRider88

Lol :smile: I don't post pictures of myself on the internet. sorry...


----------



## BigNickMontana

WesternRider88 said:


> Lol :smile: I don't post pictures of myself on the internet. sorry...


Not you the GSD!


----------



## WesternRider88

OH! Lol Duh, how stupid of me....

Well here are a bunch of pictures of her! She has an eye disease that 10% of GSD get, it a layer of something that builds up over her eyes so I have to put ointment in her eyes three times a day or she'll go blind. :sad: But I wouldn't trade her for anything, she's the best, and first dog I've ever had. 

Banjo the horse


----------



## bitinsane

WesternRider88 said:


> Lol :smile: I don't post pictures of myself on the internet. sorry...


I've seen many photos with you in them on this forum :shock: unless I'm confusing you with another member


----------



## WesternRider88

bitinsane said:


> I've seen many photos with you in them on this forum :shock: unless I'm confusing you with another member


Yeah, you're probably thinking of WesternRider.


----------



## bitinsane

WesternRider88 said:


> Yeah, you're probably thinking of WesternRider.


oh lol way to confuse me!! :lol:


----------



## Oliveren15

Even though some forum members know what I look like, I'll post one or two  The first one is me cuddling my kitten and the second is just me, I don't have any pictures of me with Ollie yet or I would have used that xD Hopefully I don't break the forum :lol:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*beautiful place.*



BigNickMontana said:


> Me on a mountain with my best buddy in the Pryor Mountain wild horse refuge.


 nick that an awesome picture you have there.
thanks for shareing your picture of your self and your germanshepard


----------



## futuredoctor

Nailed it...


----------



## michaelvanessa

*feeling a bit horse.*

well it looks like future doctor is a little under the weather he seems a little horse lol.


----------



## AnrewPL

Nah, he's OK, he is just horsing around.


----------



## futuredoctor

This one's legit. Stay safe. Wear a helmet.


----------



## JulieG

me hanging out at work one day...


----------



## farahmay

I hope this works;
I now take selfies with my equine friends (only friends) haha!


----------



## Hang on Fi

This is me


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

I haven't been around much but heres a face with a name.

Selfie


My Percheron/TB and I 


My redtick coonhound and I.
Puppy Kisses <3


----------



## LyraFreedom

*Hi*

Me after a friends wedding. 








Me and my sleeping horse 








Getting ready for work








Me riding for the first time after my trainer got bucked off and 
I had to take care of our 13 horses for three months. 










There are some pretty pretty people on here if I may say so myself!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

one of me and miss anne, and one of me around six am, sharing my breakfast with the dogs before going out to round up calves for my boyfriends brother.

neither are flattering, but i think they're the only pictures i have of me on this comp lol

i wish was more photogenic like you guys!! lol, im usually behind the camera....


----------



## Fox

_You all are beautiful people <3_


----------



## Zexious

Bah, I look so sleepy


----------



## AnrewPL

Me and my pretty







lady


----------



## SaskGal

Just me on a normal day. Nothing to flashy. haha
When you live in Canada it gets cold out, right now its 6C!


----------



## SaskGal

rexing93 said:


> Finally! It's about time there was a post made so I can be conceited(; Kidding, kidding! ...sort of.
> 
> Er, onto the pictures!
> Enjoy. ^-^
> 
> Picture One: Senior Picture (obviously a couple years ago)
> View attachment 268305
> 
> 
> Picture Two: Dorms.
> View attachment 268313
> 
> 
> Picture Three: Gerald and I were getting to know one another. He's such a stud.
> View attachment 268321


You are so pretty, love your first pic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SJxDreams

Me (left) and my sister









Me and the love of my life 









and my other love..


----------



## Stilton

At the Coloseum


----------



## Fox




----------



## aubie

So many great pictures and tons of great looking horses-and dogs to


----------



## michaelvanessa

*picture update.*








im on holiday with quincy.


----------

